# Open Merit Seats For Overseas Studentz



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

last date is 20th august ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> last date is 20th august ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


You mean the last date to apply for MCAT?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah

- - - Updated - - -

according to one of the points of this notice...Parents (real father and/or mother) should have not less than 05years of continuous stay in a foreign country as verified by thePakistani Embassy concerned. 
does this include the vacations i mean if they came to pak for vacation in last 5 years ..can we apply then?

- - - Updated - - -

if their fee would be same as local candidates then why is it called self finance anyway? :?
plz help

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/rulesnreg_pak_overss.pdf


----------



## hamzah95 (Sep 28, 2013)

Where does it say 20th Aug is the last date to apply on these seats?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

application for these is not separate...the process is same..the date is just extended...nd its here.....:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## hamzah95 (Sep 28, 2013)

The deadline is extended for entrance test applications... Is the entrance test mandatory for these seats? 
And did the self finance students last year give the MCAT as a mandatory requirement?


----------



## huma.hamna (Sep 5, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> application for these is not separate...the process is same..the date is just extended...nd its here..


DR.CURIOUS, I have already obtained my UHS MCAT roll number. Now, do I have to submit a new form to apply on an overseas seat? But usually admission forms are released AFTER the MCAT, right? 

Any guidance will be profusely appreciated!


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

no! u will give the test with the same roll number.....the distinction between overseas and local students shall b made at the time of admission!
yes the admission forms are released after the test in October!


----------



## huma.hamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay! Thank you very much! That means I simply have to take the test on the 20th. And then apply on an overseas seat in October.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah but the test is on 30th of august


----------



## huma.hamna (Sep 5, 2014)

Ahh! I did not realise the slip! Of course I know it's on the 30th!


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> according to one of the points of this notice...Parents (real father and/or mother) should have not less than 05years of continuous stay in a foreign country as verified by thePakistani Embassy concerned.
> does this include the vacations i mean if they came to pak for vacation in last 5 years ..can we apply then?
> ...



This is an extract from THE EXPRESS TRIBUNE dated July 23, 2014:
_*
"Speaking about the eligibility criteria, he said, “The parents of the applicants should be registered with the Overseas Pakistanis Foundation. They should have a work permit from the country where they are currently residing. The students should have lived in that country for at least five years and should not have stayed in Pakistan for more than six months during that period. They should have passed 12th grade from the country where their parents are residing. The parents of the applicants must be domiciled in a district of the Punjab and should get a certificate from the relevant Pakistani embassy.”
*_
Medical college admissions: Overseas Pakistanis to be treated as foreigners - The Express Tribune


It used to be called, 'Self-finance'. 
_*"*__*The Government of the Punjab, has converted *__*76 Foreign Self-Finance Seats (72 MBBS*_
_*and 04 BDS) already earmarked in public sector medical and dental colleges of the*_
_*Punjab, into Open Merit Seats for the Children of Dual Nationality Holders of*_
_*Pakistani Origin and Overseas Pakistanis with effect from the Session 2015-16." (source : http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/rulesnreg_pak_overss.pdf statement (1) )*_





hamzah95 said:


> The deadline is extended for entrance test applications... Is the entrance test mandatory for these seats?
> And did the self finance students last year give the MCAT as a mandatory requirement?


The answer to your first query is stated on this page http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/rulesnreg_pak_overss.pdf 
This is what it says:

_*"*_(f) The candidate has either appeared in the Entrance Test of the
Punjab for the current session _*or *_has appeared in SAT II
examination scoring a minimum of 550/800 marks each in
Chemistry, Biology and Physics/Mathematics _*or*_ has cleared
MCAT® of United States with an aggregate score of 24 and
above. The scores of Entrance Test of Punjab are valid for one
year that is for current session only whereas the validity of SAT II
and MCAT® scores is two years.
*(Note: For admission*
* against local Open Merit seats appearance in Entrance Test
of Punjab is mandatory)."
*
About your second question, last year the seats were simply 'Self-finance'. This year Self-finance seats have been converted. So, they aren't 'Self-finance' anymore. 

But, I think there are still 'Self-finance' seats existing for foreign students. You can find out more about these here. Admission of Foreign Students (By the way, this page may be old.)


----------

